

Python + Fabric Engine benchmarks - as fast as multi-threaded C++ - FabricPaul
http://fabric-engine.com/2012/02/fabric-engine-python-value-at-risk-benchmark/

======
FabricPaul
Hi all - you might remember the Fabric benchmarks we did with node.js last
year. We've now integrated Fabric with Python as well, so I thought I'd share
the news.

An important change since last time - Fabric will be released as OSS (probably
AGPL). We will take the usual commercial license/subscription approach
(similar to 10gen with mongo).

Obviously there are plenty of ways to make the Python code faster - the
purpose of the benchmark is to show the same performance as we achieved with
node.js, within the same paradigm (dynamic compilation etc).

Thanks,

Paul

